# Thanks for the advice



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Just want to say thanks to Lloyd. You dont get customer service like that from alot of places! Fantastic guy. Spent alot of his time explaining the way insurance works and was very honest and friendly. 

:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Glad to help Mark, it was good to talk to you, hopefully it all made sense and gave you a few things to ponder upon.

Give me a ring when you have decided what to do and we can take things from there. 

Cheers again.


----------

